# Suggest me a good broadband ISP with NO D/L limits



## uniquegodwin (Sep 11, 2005)

I am using Airtel Broadband 256kbps at the moment..
But,Is there any broadband provider offering a scheme of unlimited downloading and a minimum speed of 256kbps for a lifetime with a reasonable rent each month?
Most ISP's charge according to data traffic and is really annoying.It very easily crosses the limits and we're charged extra.And these days,things available for downloads online are mostly in GB's.

Ive also heard of this new kind of satellite dish which can be bought and used .It provides 2mb speed they say.One of my friends in the UK said hes got that dish and hes free to use internet at the speed of 2MBps for a lifetime.Is any scheme like that available in India?
Please tell me if so.Thank you,


----------



## thegame_rulez (Sep 11, 2005)

By uniquegodwin :-
              it provides 2mb speed they say.One of my friends in the UK said hes got that dish and hes free to use internet at the speed of 2MBps for a lifetime.Is any scheme like that available in India?   
                   -do u  seriously think nething like that will be available in india.. that too at reasonable prices.
here in mumbai where i live we have exatt.net ISp where we get 256 Kbps unli or for life as u said  for 7500 rs yearly and 800 rs monthy.its a good conection.but the service aint that good.i thought airtel provided unlimited dwd/upload for 1000rs 
 (256 Kbps)


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 11, 2005)

Refer www.sifybroadband.com


----------



## uniquegodwin (Sep 11, 2005)

oh Thanks for the quick reply guys...This forum is pretty good..  
What about the dish kind of thing?
Is it possible for me to buy a dish for myself and use unlimited internet for a lfietime?
I wonder when we will have broadband for 2mbps here...I met a person from Norway in an other forum.He said he has 100mbps speed Internet connection shared by a few people(around 10 people)
But,I wonder if we could get atleast a 2MBps speed connection here using some kind of dish or something?
And how much will the dish cost if I want to buy my own dish?
Thanks again


----------



## uniquegodwin (Sep 11, 2005)

As for the sify broadband,I think its same as Airtel...or maybe not even as much as Airtel gives...I had a look at the sify website too  Thanks for that one.
But,Im looking for even better speeds at a cheaper cost.When will that be possible to get out here? I want to know if I can buy some kind of dish for that.  Please tell me...Thanks


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 11, 2005)

This only way :


*www.bsnl.co.in/service/leased_tariff.htm#high

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#home


here they will provide tower or dish or through cable.But in

india BROADBAND is in developing stage.so we have to wait 

some time to satisfy as u need.so dont bother about norway or us.


----------



## uniquegodwin (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh yes,Thats also True  Hope it develops soon


----------



## uniquegodwin (Sep 11, 2005)

I wonder what they mean by "distance" mentioned in that table for leased lines.Is it the distance between the bsnl tower and the place where the connection is to be taken?
but,if it is 17000 per year for a 2mbps connection,It isnt all that bad even compared to Airtel,Sify and others.I think it comes to the same amount paying 2000 each month to those people.


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 11, 2005)

distance  mean the area that covers.And how for u are away from the center.i dont think AIRTEL,SIFY gives u 2mbps connection.their maxmium is 512 kbs for airtel and for sify 256 kbs.I think.u can get 2mbps connection and share with one or two.


----------



## uniquegodwin (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh wow,That is Awesome and I think It is not bad for 17000...
Thanks for this info


----------



## KnightRider (Sep 12, 2005)

well cant say about chennai - but in calcutta. the local operators give aout 300-600 kbps speed for 750 rupees per month --- there is no download and upload limit... as much as u wish you can surf, upload, download., i have downloaded 8 GB in 2 nights. and at night the speed goes up to 70KBytes ps to 80 Kbytes ps using DAP


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Sep 12, 2005)

knight rider u r lucky


----------



## uniquegodwin (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish I could get something like that in Chennai


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 12, 2005)

KnightRider said:
			
		

> well cant say about chennai - but in calcutta. the local operators give aout 300-600 kbps speed for 750 rupees per month --- there is no download and upload limit... as much as u wish you can surf, upload, download., i have downloaded 8 GB in 2 nights. and at night the speed goes up to 70KBytes ps to 80 Kbytes ps using DAP



  that is good...
yeah the 17k package isnt bad at all  i m thinking of contacting BSNL guys


----------

